# OpenCart... Open TShirts?



## MichaelSKling (Oct 15, 2011)

Just purchased Epson F2600 and a Heat Press... Trying to navigate Open Cart and looking at OpenTShirts. Is it worth the price? Need an online presence with product designer and limited on the price part. Need something easy to use and kinda ready to go. Open TShirts claims to do that. Is it hype ? Any Feedback is valuable. Thanks.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

These on-line design tools come and go like the wind. What I would suggest is going to each website and they will typically list active sites using their design tool. Start clicking on ones that may be doing the same thing you are to get a feel of the application. Many times you will see the site is not even active which will be a red flag.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Not sure if you realize this or not, but Opentshirts is free. It's open source. If you want to pay any money, you are paying them to do the set up and plugins etc.


----------



## ArcusRex (Nov 10, 2015)

I payed OpenTshirts $600.00 for setting up my site(s), they were very helpful to get the process going, after I payed them had one or two e-mails from the web designer and never heard from them again. No website, no money. For 6 month we tried everything to get our money back but never got any response, not even from Tom Knight. I consider him to be a very dishonest person. I am not bitter, it worked out for the best. Now we have a professional site, ways better than what he could have provided. Enjoy the money Tom, that was the last you coned out of me.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

"Free" is a relative term kind of like "Free Shipping". Is it really free? All that matters is the net cost and is the tool effective for what you want to do. If the software application does not meet your needs the price matters little.

Open source can be a great thing but for this market it made no sense. Being intended for the small business many working at it part time at home it is a stretch to think those people had the technical ability to install, set up, modify, and support. You would be reliant on forums, etc for support and help. 

There used to be a bunch of sites listed on the open t shirt home page as users but they are no longer there. 

Looks like there are very inexpensive plugs in for Open Cart but again one needs to really look at the tool to see if it works for their business. Not all are created equal and many are strong in one specific area of decorating method.

Do you homework and you will potentially save a significant number of hours.

Best of luck and let us know what you decided to go with.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Signature Series said:


> "Free" is a relative term kind of like "Free Shipping". Is it really free? All that matters is the net cost and is the tool effective for what you want to do. If the software application does not meet your needs the price matters little.
> 
> Open source can be a great thing but for this market it made no sense. *Being intended for the small business many working at it part time at home it is a stretch to think those people had the technical ability to install, set up, modify, and support. *You would be reliant on forums, etc for support and help.
> 
> ...


Where do you get that it was intended for part home based businesses?

At one time I was active on their forum and assisted others with specific web issues and questions.

This was used almost exclusivity by screen printers and DTG owners, _those are not part time home based users_.

By and large the only home based part time users in imprinting are doing desktop sublimation and I know of none that were using Open T-shirts.

Open Source or not has nothing to do with "making sense" in this market. Nearly all the carts and CMS systems that this program and others plug into are open source.

You are mis-informing others on "Open Tshirts", an individual doing hosting for Open Tshirt is the business you are probably referring to as Tom's original site and he is not active with the software anymore and doesn't have a "Open Tshirt" website anymore as he used to. 

I would suggest that if anyone wanted to know anything about that individual "Open T-shirt" website hosting that they contact the owner for references.

I'm not endorsing Open T-shirts, however, I think much of your information is not correct or up to date.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ArcusRex said:


> I payed OpenTshirts $600.00 for setting up my site(s), they were very helpful to get the process going, after I payed them had one or two e-mails from the web designer and never heard from them again. No website, no money. For 6 month we tried everything to get our money back but never got any response, not even from Tom Knight. I consider him to be a very dishonest person. I am not bitter, it worked out for the best. Now we have a professional site, ways better than what he could have provided. Enjoy the money Tom, that was the last you coned out of me.


Tom Knight is no longer active in Open Tshirts. I don't know the person offering hosting but it is not Tom Knight. So your experience has nothing to do with either the program nor other individuals offering hosting or services.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

mgparrish said:


> Where do you get that it was intended for part home based businesses?
> 
> At one time I was active on their forum and assisted others with specific web issues and questions.
> 
> ...


Not misinforming anyone and to be honest I do not even really care who owned what when. The bottom line and only point was to suggest the person not use "free" as the reason to implement a solution and to make sure that whatever tool they decided on was strong in regards to their decorating method. Of all the people you assisted with Open T-shirts how many still have a site?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Signature Series said:


> Not misinforming anyone and to be honest I do not even really care who owned what when. The bottom line and only point was to suggest the person not use "free" as the reason to implement a solution and to make sure that whatever tool they decided on was strong in regards to their decorating method. Of all the people you assisted with Open T-shirts how many still have a site?


Yes you are misinforming on some points which I clearly pointed out.

The site you are referring to is a hosting company. Why would they list all the sites in the past others had downloaded and hosted on their own that they had nothing to do with. 

As I stated, if anyone wants to inquire about who is using those hosted sites _as the OP's original question was referring to_ should consult the owner of the site.

Or someone_ actually using the service_ and can form an opinion on _actual experience_ as the OP suggests can comment.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Does anyone here has a T shirt site designed by Opentshirts/0pencart free software download. I am seriously thinking of doing a website..


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

My site runs it and I have been very happy for many years with it. www.customt-shirtz.com


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

ipsd, good clean looking site, nice job. Unfortunately Open t shirts no longer on the net, no downloads or anything,,,, gone! Do you happen to have the downloads from their site?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

is this it?
or this?


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks,, I think it will work..


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not for nothing, but exactly how many threads are you going to post the exact same reply in?


----------



## Persnicketees (Sep 5, 2013)

tfalk said:


> Not for nothing, but exactly how many threads are you going to post the exact same reply in?


Not for nothing New Jersey (hmmm), but any thread where people are asking about e-commerce sites and / or designer applications. Its cmpletely relevant and hopefully I can save someone from dealing with this wretched company. Any more questions?


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

ArcusRex said:


> I payed OpenTshirts $600.00 for setting up my site(s), they were very helpful to get the process going, after I payed them had one or two e-mails from the web designer and never heard from them again. No website, no money. For 6 month we tried everything to get our money back but never got any response, not even from Tom Knight. I consider him to be a very dishonest person. I am not bitter, it worked out for the best. Now we have a professional site, ways better than what he could have provided. Enjoy the money Tom, that was the last you coned out of me.


Just got openshirts/opencart//got couple of emails, yet no dash? No support...?
Wheres the chat guy...Should I be getting service, or do I need the contact my credit card company?


----------



## Screen168 (Feb 22, 2016)

I use opencart cms. that work than wordpress.i t have module design shirt is very stable.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike,, the reason you not getting any support cause they closed business... gone,, bye, bye,,,


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

I have been using opentshirts since the beginning when it was open source. I still had it on my site up until last month, but the want of new products and HTML responsive led me to the new opentshirts.com site. It is still based on Tom Knights original, just a pay designer now. I went ahead and signed up. I am working on my new site and I must say that I have had nothing but great service from them. They are very helpful and answer all my questions. If I have a question during the day I simply go to the chat feature on their site. On the weekends I open a support ticket. They Re helping me now integrate Sanmars catalog on my site.
I looked into ink soft but the initial $2000 to get a site was my turnoff. So far I am extremely happy with the new opentshirts...I am not saying they are perfect as of yet as my experience is only a month in, but they even hooked me up with all the clip arts for free since I had already paid for them with the old open source system...I thought that was awesome since they could have said no and make me pay the $300 again. I will keep updating here as I go along but so far I give them a thumbs up on service and support.
Oh and just so everyone doesn't say so.... I Don't work for them..you can search me out here and see that I have been using opentshirts since the beginning and have my own shop.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Cheryl. do you also have OpentCart? And do they provide you with source cod so that you can make your own changes as it may needed time to time..? Or do they charge you each time you update your site.


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

frankdoyal05 said:


> Cheryl. do you also have OpentCart? And do they provide you with source cod so that you can make your own changes as it may needed time to time..? Or do they charge you each time you update your site.


It works with open cart. You have to use their hosting so you cant go into say ftp to change anything, but you can upload any kind of theme you want. That is all run by the open cart part of your page..I got their premium theme and I like it...it is one of the best I have seen---there are 15 different themes in the one package that you can choose from. It is called Journal and is on theme forrest. Once they have your page up on their server you have complete control over the open cart part so you can upload any modules available like on open cart site...and you also have a separate module for the open tshirts where you add in pricing, print areas, etc.


----------



## frankdoyal05 (Jan 12, 2009)

Otherwise you can change pricing as well as adding or deleting shirts as you may? Finally what is the cost?


----------



## ipsd (Apr 21, 2009)

frankdoyal05 said:


> Otherwise you can change pricing as well as adding or deleting shirts as you may? Finally what is the cost?


Yes you can do all that. I cant remember the exact pricing. They have a couple packages. just go to www.opentshirts.com
there is a page that lists the packages available. I think the lowest one is $19.99 a month. It comes with products preloaded, and you can add more if you want...you just have to do it in the right order..basically you have to add them the the opencart part, then go into the open tshirts part and make them active..there is a help page once you get into it...and they have been very helpful with any question I have asked.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

Easiest thing to do is to ask for companies using the tool that are in the same industry you are and thus able to look at their site, how they have it set up and how easy is the customer experience.


----------

